
Python 3.7’s new builtin breakpoint – a quick tour - stablemap
https://medium.com/@anthonypjshaw/python-3-7s-new-builtin-breakpoint-a-quick-tour-4f1aebc444c
======
visarga
I just use IPython interactive shell at any point I want to explore. It has
access to local variables.

~~~
aldanor
There’s also

    
    
        import ipdb; ipdb.set_trace()
    

which drops you into ipython debugger shell which is largely superior to the
default pdb, e.g. due to code completion (I’m not sure that’s what you meant).

There’s also a %pdb magic which works in notebooks somewhat well.

------
dkrikun
Is `pdb.set_trace()` is how the breakpoints are implemented in Visual Studio?

